# Are there people here who improve by medicine especially lamictal and the don't come back



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Are there people who after recovering don't come back


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Will anyone reply


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

No reply people are playing it safe


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep, reduced my dpdr 90% with lamotrigine. then started bupropion about a year later for my adhd and it all fucking came back.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Srry to hear that


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Please reply to my. Private message


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

ohmanigottathink said:


> Yep, reduced my dpdr 90% with lamotrigine. then started bupropion about a year later for my adhd and it all fucking came back.


I noticed it's when I took bupropion is when I first started having dp/dr feelings. What SEs did it cause for you? I felt on edge all the time and had brain fog. so angry for taking that shit


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

bintuae said:


> I noticed it's when I took bupropion is when I first started having dp/dr feelings. What SEs did it cause for you? I felt on edge all the time and had brain fog. so angry for taking that shit


all the usual dp symptoms, derealisation, brain fog, visual snow, concentration/memory etc.


----------

